# Jetzt ist Sommer *Songs*



## Magickevin (3. Juli 2010)

Hiho an euch Sonnenfreunde da draussen,

Shorts an Bikini einpacken und den Strohhut aufsetzen. Der Sommer ist da und man merkt es an der Sonne die einem permanent ins Gesicht scheint und an der guten Laune der Menschen. Doch irgendwas fehlt denn es ist viel zu still und man hört nur das Gemurmel der Menschen auf der Strasse, im Café oder am Pool....Es fehlt MUSIK!

An dieser Stelle kommt ihr ins Spiel: Ich möchte von euch wissen, was eure Sommer Hits sind egal ob Alt oder Neu egal obs Akapella oder Reggae hier zählt nur eines was euch dazu animiert, lust darauf zu kriegen um raus zu gehen.

Also mein Lied zum Sommer ist dies hier 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3B_SG3j9ZCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nun möchte ich von euch wissen was euch das Sommerherz höher schlagen lässt.

Kleine Bitte noch am Rande: Achtet bitte darauf das kein Lied doppelt und dreifach hier drin ist und lasst die Heulerei darüber, dass euch ein Lied nicht gefällt jeder Geschmack ist anders und sollte auch akzeptiert werden. Auch Flames wie "LOOOOOL Drecks Thread voll unnötig" überlese ich gern.

Ok Dann legt mal los!


----------



## Falathrim (3. Juli 2010)

Es gibt für sowas nen Extra Forenbereich (:


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2010)

Und hieeer ist mein Sommer Hit!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yphf9qTqlQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Juli 2010)

Meiner:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxG--QrKMAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Juli 2010)

Dario G - Sunchyme
Buddy - Ab in den Süden
Kid Rock - All Summer long
Peter Maffay - Und es war Sommer


----------



## yves1993 (16. Juli 2010)

Dario G - Sunchyme

Zomg da kommen Erinnerungen hoch *_*

Iwie für mich diesen Sommer zumindest:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRpeEdMmmQ0


----------



## Manowar (16. Juli 2010)

Läuft bei mir im Sommer rauf und runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Natürlich die Alben und nicht nur das eine Lied - aber das wird am meisten angesteuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bc9cyfk4tg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nuriina (17. Juli 2010)

Definitiv: http://soundcloud.com/steflonsystem/wann-wirds-mal-wieder-richtig-winter


----------



## nuriina (18. Juli 2010)

Ok, ich hab doch noch nen Sommerhit gefunden: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZA4H84CGpx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier die Geschichte dazu: http://www.synapsenkitzler.de/


----------



## Breakyou (18. Juli 2010)

klingt vielleicht nicht so aber das ist mein Sommerlied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72dgTpdTheQ[/youtube]


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZ0kQ4ObSUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

ich nehm wise guys, callejon, shakira und running wild :3 einfach genial XD


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdngW3qMMco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juli 2010)

Beatsteaks - Summer


----------



## Lyua (31. Juli 2010)

Nickelback - This Afternoon


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Im Sommer hör ich meistens "ruhigere" musik:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jGAPYM0YPoQ[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Tpl6ncyxLGw[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ysSxxIqKNN0[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

